# MK-677 best source and reviews? Ta



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

As per title. Thanks lads.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Used muscle rage mate. Found it decent. Good increase in appetite and sleep improved


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Research pharma


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Used muscle rage mate. Found it decent. Good increase in appetite and had good sleeps.


 Is this all you get from it?

 Move looked into using before but it's expensive to run so put me off as eating is never something I suffer with.

For the price surely hgh is better?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Is this all you get from it?
> 
> Move looked into using before but it's expensive to run so put me off as eating is never something I suffer with.
> 
> For the price surely hgh is better?


 for the price? but hgh costs many times more than mk677


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

drwae said:


> for the price? but hgh costs many times more than mk677


 From memory it's about £60 for a months supply at recommended dose but I know people take 2x dose sometimes.

Seems an expensive supplement to run for little effect that's why I asked the question


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> From memory it's about £60 for a months supply at recommended dose but I know people take 2x dose sometimes.
> 
> Seems an expensive supplement to run for little effect that's why I asked the question


 Was about £35 for 3 month mk677 last time i checked a few weeks go


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

I used receptor chem mk677 ,didn' do alot other then made me eat loads


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> Research pharma


 Have you used tabs or concentrate/injec mate? Thanks.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Is this all you get from it?
> 
> Move looked into using before but it's expensive to run so put me off as eating is never something I suffer with.
> 
> For the price surely hgh is better?


 Yea mate. Only used it for the increase in appetite as I was struggling getting the calories in. I'm sure it has more benefits but that's the 2 that stood out personally.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

drwae said:


> Was about £35 for 3 month mk677 last time i checked a few weeks go


 Link?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Currently using Maxtechpharma Mk677


----------



## hughy333 (Feb 27, 2018)

Quick question about purchasing Sarms. Anyone know the current legal status in UK? Can you just order it from say irc.bio in your normal browser or is it necessary to sneak around the dark net etc?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Link?


 https://maxmusclelabs.com/buy-mk677-uk/

THsi is the one i was gonna use but decided against it in the end, apparently it can cause insulin resistance


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

I'm running peps but I'm seriously s**t at jabbing 3x a day and currently spend half the week elsewhere etc so it's hard and I've wasted it I feel.

Going to ty mk677 for the increased fb instead as a tab a day is far more simple.

Thanks all


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Devil said:


> I'm running peps but I'm seriously s**t at jabbing 3x a day and currently spend half the week elsewhere etc so it's hard and I've wasted it I feel.
> 
> Going to ty mk677 for the increased fb instead as a tab a day is far more simple.
> 
> Thanks all


 increased fb?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

drwae said:


> increased fb?


 GH,

not sure why it autocorrected


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Devil said:


> Have you used tabs or concentrate/injec mate? Thanks.


 Tabs but would also trust the concentrate.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Drxbiotech and dna anabolics


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Bodyconcious.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

simonboyle said:


> Bodyconcious.


 Yep I'd happily use BC for mk-677 also, haven't yet as it's not been out long but have used the ostarine a couple of times along with their superdrol and been very happy with the results.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Devil said:


> As per title. Thanks lads.


 I see there is no reviews on this so far

From what I've read mate it doesn't bring much to the table!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Then you haven't read much. It is a great product backed by actual human studies. It works and works well.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Then you haven't read much. It is a great product backed by actual human studies. It works and works well.


 At doing what?

The only review on this thread is that it increased one mans appetite and a bit better sleep.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> At doing what?
> 
> The only review on this thread is that it increased one mans appetite and a bit better sleep.


 And?

So you base it off of a passing comment, from one thread, on one forum.

Yes let's discard the hundreds of logs and good reviews. And all those pesky medical studies they ran for up to 12 months at a time.

Ffs

At doing what it's supposed to.

You do know what it does right?

It works.

It is valid by peer reviewed medical studies.

What more do you want?

The Easter bunny to hand feed it to you.

It increases GH and IGF-1. It speeds recovery, increases effectiveness of sleep. Burns fat and increases protein synthesis.

It does what GH does at a fraction of the cost. And is much more viable than peptides.

Now let me know if you need you laces ties at any point too buddy. Wouldn't want you to struggle. :thumb


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> At doing what?
> 
> The only review on this thread is that it increased one mans appetite and a bit better sleep.


 And he said he uses it for the appetite increase. So? Many use EQ just for that purpose.

It isn't a review. It's a comment.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> And?
> 
> So you base it off of a passing comment, from one thread, on one forum.
> 
> ...


 Wow lol.

Not after a fu**ing argument mate that ain't why I post on this forum. Was just asking what it brings to the table as I've read not much

The op asked for reviews and as said there's only one on this thread that says it increased appetite. I bet if you asked if he'd run again he'd say no

nothing more than that you jumped up pr**k


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Wow lol.
> 
> Not after a fu**ing argument mate that ain't why I post on this forum. Was just asking what it brings to the table as I've read not much
> 
> ...


 MK is brilliant but it's not like steroid gains obviously.

10mg per day gave me a little more fullness, better sleep (equals better recovery). Skin also feels/looks better and hair grows faster.

20mg per day, gave me ravanous appetite, increased fullness and hair/nails grew ridiculously fast.

In my opinion it brings a lot to the table, and I've ran it for months. I've taken a break from it now as it increased my blood sugars to the point I was breaking out in sweats due to insulin resistance. Will use metformin/GDA when I use it again to push my weight up.

Better appetite, better sleep, fullness = better gains and recovery. I get way less niggles and pains when on it too, elbows feel better (suffer elbow tendinitis) so it Def has its place.

@Devil


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Wow lol.
> 
> Not after a fu**ing argument mate that ain't why I post on this forum. Was just asking what it brings to the table as I've read not much
> 
> ...


 Why would you bet on what someone else would say?

Ask him.

I'm not arguing, I'm pointing out the silliness of your posts and the pointless Ness of them.

He never said he only got hungry from it, he said he specifically used it for the hunger increase.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

And the op asked for the best sources and review there of. Reading comprehension is a real life skill by the way.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Wow lol.
> 
> Not after a fu**ing argument mate that ain't why I post on this forum. Was just asking what it brings to the table as I've read not much
> 
> ...


 Oh and "I'm not looking to argue" followed by "jumped up pr**k"?

Yu huh.

String contradiction.

Is English your first language?

You don't seem to have a firm grasp of it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Yea mate. Only used it for the increase in appetite as I was struggling getting the calories in. I'm sure it has more benefits but that's the 2 that stood out personally.


 Would you use it again?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

RedStar said:


> MK is brilliant but it's not like steroid gains obviously.
> 
> 10mg per day gave me a little more fullness, better sleep (equals better recovery). Skin also feels/looks better and hair grows faster.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for that mate. The kind of answer I was after!


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

I've used the research liquid type in the past. 25mg a day gave me killer lethargy all day long, like proper needing a granny nap type lol. Stuff tasted awful too.

Felt like it gave me all the hgh benefits and the lethargy was loads better when I dropped to 12.5mg ed with no dramatic drop in other benefits.

There's loads of info on the American boards with real world user reviews etc.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

landerson said:


> I've used the research liquid type in the past. 25mg a day gave me killer lethargy all day long, like proper needing a granny nap type lol. Stuff tasted awful too.
> 
> Felt like it gave me all the hgh benefits and the lethargy was loads better when I dropped to 12.5mg ed with no dramatic drop in other benefits.
> 
> There's loads of info on the American boards with real world user reviews etc.


 Pretty sure there is nothing "real world" happening on any American board !!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Would you use it again?


 Yea mate for the increase in appetite. Great for bulking.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

↑well look at that.

Appears someone was wrong.......again......about everything...........wonder whom.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> ↑well look at that.
> 
> Appears someone was wrong.......again......about everything...........wonder whom.


 You really are a t**t. I was asking for an opinion and what it brought to the table.

I wouldn't run something to increase my appetite as I can always eat no matter what I've run in the past

stop referring to me with your pointless comments, looking for an arguement. Have a good day


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You really are a t**t. I was asking for an opinion and what it brought to the table.
> 
> I wouldn't run something to increase my appetite as I can always eat no matter what I've run in the past
> 
> stop referring to me with your pointless comments, looking for an arguement. Have a good day


 Some people just can't admit when they're wrong. It's a shame. It's a real character flaw.

What has been.oointes out is that you know nothing about it, that you were wrong in your "bet", and that your "opinion" which you are still holding in to is massively wrong.

So now that the guy that you were betting would support you no knowledge opinion and validate it has done the opposite.

How about not being so stubborn, and actually read up on it? Educate yourself? Or will you just keep being negative about something you clearly know nothing about? Which is the height of stupidity.

I know.which it'll be, but you have the option to take a better path.

And name.calling? Awwww, cupcake, you upset?

It's cool, I'm not.even mad, you and people.like.you are amusing

Bro science for life, right?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Some people just can't admit when they're wrong. It's a shame. It's a real character flaw.
> 
> What has been.oointes out is that you know nothing about it, that you were wrong in your "bet", and that your "opinion" which you are still holding in to is massively wrong.
> 
> ...


 Are you not a rep for bodyconsious?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Are you not a rep for bodyconsious?


 Yes.

And?

Does that somehow invalidate the studies or the other people here contradicting you?

Your point?

BC isn't the only source for MK.

Again, your point?

Mate, just admit you were wrong and wrong about what you bet on and that your opinion is wrong.

There were many other sources of MK stated too.

He asked for source, I have him one.

So now it'll be what, you saying I'm wrong because I work for a company that makes it?

Go!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Yes.
> 
> And?
> 
> ...


 Thought so!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Thought so!


 Way to answer the questions.

Awesome contribution.

Salient point!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DNA works fine from jwsupps also researchliquids.eu does decent stuff


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Yes.
> 
> And?
> 
> ...


 So you work for a business that recently on here was shown to have fake Superdrol (so god knows what is in it) and you're promoting other products?

Go!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> So you work for a business that recently on here was shown to have fake Superdrol (so god knows what is in it) and you're promoting other products?
> 
> Go!


 Uh, when was that?

Provide said proof.

Never had a bad batch buddy.

Bear in.mind each runnis about 1000 tubs.

So, you go!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> So you work for a business that recently on here was shown to have fake Superdrol (so god knows what is in it) and you're promoting other products?
> 
> Go!


 And didn't you recently run.our M1T and say it was legit? Seems silly to say one thing about one product then slander another.

I can link your posts where you say it's "definitely legit" in.case you've forgotten.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> And didn't you recently run.our M1T and say it was legit? Seems silly to say one thing about one product then slander another.
> 
> I can link your posts where you say it's "definitely legit" in.case you've forgotten.


 Didn't realise that being ok on one thing legitimises everything else but whatever suits your agenda.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/310705-bodyconscious-superdrol/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5877827&embedComment=5877827&embedDo=findComment#comment-5877827

Why didn't you comment on this?

You can link what you like. Bit boring but let's see.....

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265131-bodyconscious-superdrol/?do=embed

And this is great...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/298423-what-superdrol-in-2017/?do=embed

Anyway I've got other things to do. You're paid to promote so crack on.

And maybe limit your rage

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/310945-new-cycle/?page=2&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5884793&embedComment=5884793&embedDo=findComment#comment-5884793

i could post many abusive comments you've made but quite frankly I don't care enough. You'd probably be banned but your company is sponsored right? Shouldn't you be posting that you work for them when you name them as the brand to go for? I won't be replying to whatever you have to say so I'm guessing you'll try and belittle me and swear a lot. fu**ing joke.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Didn't realise that being ok on one thing legitimises everything else but whatever suits your agenda.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/310705-bodyconscious-superdrol/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5877827&embedComment=5877827&embedDo=findComment#comment-5877827
> 
> ...


 Nope, we are not a sponsor, and if I was going to get banned it wouldn't be for pointing out people's nonsense.

And no, I'm not paid to promote in here.

Stand by while I read your "proof"


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Didn't realise that being ok on one thing legitimises everything else but whatever suits your agenda.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/310705-bodyconscious-superdrol/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5877827&embedComment=5877827&embedDo=findComment#comment-5877827
> 
> ...


 Uh, do you know what the word "proof" means?

I haven't commented as I hadn't seen it. It's utter nonsense.

So one guy gets nothing from it, yet everyone else who has run it has had great results. So you go with the one guy who is also saying, in case you missed it, that your product that you said was legit, through your own experience with it, is fake!

How, in any way shape or form does that make sense?

You posted on it, he says your m1t is fake, so that's proof? Um, yeah, while he's quoting you and saying "scientific reasoning" science is literally the study and repeatability of results. Where is the test? Where is the proof?

Where is the copy of the emails? Where is the receipt for the purchase?

Where is the picture of the product, the lot number? The batch number?

Nothing?

Nope.

So, from that, how is it that our SD has been, to quote you, proven to be fake?

He also says all SD is fake.

He also says all epistane is fake.

Did you enjoy the M1t?

You said it did what you expected and from someone who ran it for what, 2 years straight, I think you'd know.

So one guy states a bullshit and unfounded opinion and suddenly.your results, and everyone else's are invalid?

That, my friend, is ridiculous.

I expect better from everyone.

People.pist about getting no results all the time.

Why not ask him to post pics and his training and diet?

Or post blood results. f**k, anything to support it other that the fact he doesn't like how the chemical structure is written, which varies regardless. Look at all the original SD and epistane labels, they were all different. Were they all different too? Nope.

We have been producing it in the thousands for years, show me the 1000s of negative reviews.

You can't. Not even on here, as everyone else has had great results.

And the fact you'd take that one post as "proof it's fake" is extremely disappointing.

What are his qualifications?

None!

Disappointed mate, truly disappointed.

This is how it works. One guy says something and it's suddenly true.

Like this thread, one guy who knows nothing about a product and hasn't used it slates it and won't back down.

Go through the threads on our SD on here, MT and s few other American sites. All in associated with us. There's hundreds. Yet they're all lies?

Vs this one guy.

So, in conclusion, do you now not rate the M1t he also says is fake, that you used and said was legit?

Genuine question.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/309517-superdrol-in-2018/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5875855&embedComment=5875855&embedDo=findComment#comment-5875855

Here's a post or two showing he also has no clue what he is talking about. He thinks because it's illegal in the states that it must be here too.

Also a reply from the owner of BC.

Agian though, genuinely interested in your answer about the m1t


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Didn't realise that being ok on one thing legitimises everything else but whatever suits your agenda.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/310705-bodyconscious-superdrol/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5877827&embedComment=5877827&embedDo=findComment#comment-5877827
> 
> ...


 From one of the other threads you linked as proof

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265131-bodyconscious-superdrol/?do=embed&comment=5148761&embedComment=5148761&embedDo=findComment

Current forum user who has zero association with us.

On that thread. Saying he has run it and it's GTG.

Also others on there saying the exact same thing.

So your proof for the slander is , to be fair, utter shite.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

@AestheticManlet

Fancy chiming in?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

@AestheticManlet

Don't know why it didn't work the first time


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/298423-what-superdrol-in-2017/?do=embed&comment=5651948&embedComment=5651948&embedDo=findComment

And another from that same thread.

So your proof that it's fake is people saying that it's a good product?

Sure, sounds legit.

Mate if you don't want to use our products then please don't, but please refrain from slander. It is pretty shite.

And given you've clearly not read the threads you use as proof and are easily convinced by a simple.post based on nothing but one guys silly opinion, you should refrain from such absolutes as "proven to be fake".

Proof is a very well established word. You have and no one else has proven anything apart from that others find the product great.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

That enough for you to not believe the guy?

Message the people who were saying it's good and ask if they have an association with us, which they don't, then ask if they enjoyed and got the results they wanted.

Then maybe retract your statement?

Edit your post?

Or will you just stick to a totally unfounded statement?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've ran bc products in the past - epistane once and superdrol 2-3x did as expected.

Sadly superdrol doesn't really agree with me or I'd be running it more often.

I'm interested in mk677, might look into it for my next bulk in October

:thumbup1:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Agree with above. Ran BC superdrol and it wasnt bunk. Had to stop as it made me feel like sh1t but know a few who have used it and loved it.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

@simonboyle Slander is against a person, not against a company or product. So you ARE the company? Unless you refer to my comment regarding you being paid or a sponsor? I didn't say I knew you were, I suggested, you refuted.

Proof is indeed a well established word (so is slander) so post up your HPLC results so there can be no dispute.

My M1T may well have been legit but Is my saying so 'proof'?

Of course not, it's opinion.

Clearly hit a nerve judging by your amount of following content.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> @simonboyle Slander is against a person, not against a company or product. So you ARE the company? Unless you refer to my comment regarding you being paid or a sponsor? I didn't say I knew you were, I suggested, you refuted.
> 
> Proof is indeed a well established word (so is slander) so post up your HPLC results so there can be no dispute.
> 
> ...


 No, the amount of comments was to point out the flaws and contradictions.

And the burden of proof is on you.

Why avoid the rest of the questios?

You've made an arse of this, made a shitty statement and backed it up with sweet FA, the nerve hit is the one that always gets hit when people talk utter shite and try and knock people down.

Internet warrior at its worst.

You not willing to admit your so called proof contradicts your point?

No?

Or answer that he said yours was fake when you know it wasn't?

No?

Pretty poor show mate.

Pop in, BS our products and insult our company , get called on it and prove yourself wrong.

Then just continue to fight that corner.

Silly.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> No, the amount of comments was to point out the flaws and contradictions.
> 
> And the burden of proof is on you.
> 
> ...


 Ok. Why didn't you get involved in the thread regarding the chemical structures?

I haven't as much pent up frustration as yourself.

Calm down. Getting all riled doesn't help one look rational.

The point of a forum is to discuss and exchange ideas, not to explode when someone says something you don't like.

Most would disagree and still be fine with what's called a 'difference of opinion'.

You obviously have used and highly rated every BC product and are not what we would deem a 'shill'.

"A shill, also called a plant or a stooge, is a person who publicly helps or gives credibility to a person or organization without disclosing that they have a close relationship with the person or organization."

I must be missing the bit where you always state your a BC rep when you say how great they are.

I was hoping you had further information about the chemical structure of BC 'superdrol' but you left that one alone. Why not 'fight that corner?'.

And how was I 'proved' wrong? With what supporting evidence? Your opinion? I think you'll find we all have one of those.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> No, the amount of comments was to point out the flaws and contradictions.
> 
> And the burden of proof is on you.
> 
> ...


 bloody hell all the fella said originally was what did it bring to the table was it only increased appetite and you have right gone off on one


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@simonboyle I'd just like to point out that I asked a question, nothing else.

If enough reputable members (who I class as reputable and this doesn't include yourself) had used and commented with benefits I see as worth it I would probably try as I like to go off my own experience before I decide whether something is worth it or not.

For just increased appetite and better recovery (which was the review we had in 25 odd posts) it wouldn't of been enough to convince me it's worth it

Nothing more, nothing less

Now I'm guessing you're either shorter than 5.6 (sorry @AestheticManlet lol) with small man syndrome. you're a bully, or maybe just a fat over weight loaner. 3 Types of people I dislike. So please stop talking as I get the vibe that no one is interested in what you have to say as you my friend bring nothing to the table

enjoy your weekend mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @simonboyle I'd just like to point out that I asked a question, nothing else.
> 
> If enough reputable members (who I class as reputable and this doesn't include yourself) had used and commented with benefits I see as worth it I would probably try as I like to go off my own experience before I decide whether something is worth it or not.
> 
> ...


 I'm 5 and 7 and a bit, boyo

:lol:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dan71 said:


> bloody hell all the fella said originally was what did it bring to the table was it only increased appetite and you have right gone off on one


 No buddy, this is in direct response to someone saying a product was proven fake.

Read the posts.

"Proven to be fake" is the comment made.

Can't let that slide in afraid.

Apologies if you feel it seems harsh.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @simonboyle I'd just like to point out that I asked a question, nothing else.
> 
> If enough reputable members (who I class as reputable and this doesn't include yourself) had used and commented with benefits I see as worth it I would probably try as I like to go off my own experience before I decide whether something is worth it or not.
> 
> ...


 Then that would be another bet you'd lose, 6'2".

And to be fair, no, it wasn't what you said. Your posts are still here for people to read.

Can't be bothered with another person who back tracks and makes excuses as opposed to just saying "oh I didn't know" or "well I was wrong".

Silly.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Ok. Why didn't you get involved in the thread regarding the chemical structures?
> 
> I haven't as much pent up frustration as yourself.
> 
> ...


 No, you made a statement, an absolute. "Proven to be fake", that isn't an opinion.

I asked for said proof and you provided that nonsense thread and the others. The other threads, where other members and users say that it's nonsense and that the product is GTG. You can read that yourself right? They're the replies to the threads you linked. I linked the comments too. So are you just chosing to ignore those?

I answered why I didn't comment, as I hadn't seen it.

I answered about the chemical structures too.

Try actually reading and not just assuming what the response was as I did reply. Several times. Scroll up, read.

And I'll answer your questions now when you answer.mine.

And again, it wasn't opinion.

I don't need to state I am a rep for BC as I am not on here. I have stated that in response to you asking already too. Again, try reading the posts.

Even if it wasn't a product from a company I work for, which others in the threads you've linked with no association with BC have said are good products, that you were stating was fake, I'd respond the same.

You made an absolute statement and are now trying to wriggle away from it without taking responsibility and taking it back. Weak and silly.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I've ran bc products in the past - epistane once and superdrol 2-3x did as expected.
> 
> Sadly superdrol doesn't really agree with me or I'd be running it more often.
> 
> ...


 Yeah it doesn't agree with me either, I feel like.im being poisoned, but the results are there.

What are your thoughts on the "proof that it's fake" threads posted (you responded to them)?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Agree with above. Ran BC superdrol and it wasnt bunk. Had to stop as it made me feel like sh1t but know a few who have used it and loved it.


 Oh look, another saying the same, which is the general review of the product.

But one guy being a douche certainly outweighs every other member saying it's GTG.

Thanks for the post buddy.

Appreciated.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> No buddy, this is in direct response to someone saying a product was proven fake.
> 
> Read the posts.
> 
> ...


 Ok so as a representative of the company you confirm you are selling steroids as supplements, the chemical structure has not been altered and is 100% Superdrol and therefore being sold illegally?


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> No, you made a statement, an absolute. "Proven to be fake", that isn't an opinion.
> 
> I asked for said proof and you provided that nonsense thread and the others. The other threads, where other members and users say that it's nonsense and that the product is GTG. You can read that yourself right? They're the replies to the threads you linked. I linked the comments too. So are you just chosing to ignore those?
> 
> ...


 There are mixed opinions and you can read I assume? I believe that you ignoring the thread regarding the chemical structure rings volumes! Why don't you stop trying to wriggle away from it without taking ownership?

Surely you could challenge the chemical structure issue or investigate rather than acting like the bully you were suggested to be?

*"Actually they are not the same etiocholan would indicate that they have switched over to the beta isomer. (etiocholan = 5b-androst, as opposed to 5a-androst in the original) It's just a little less anabolic"*

How old are you by the way? Around 26 I would guess- post up some pics of your awesome build so we can all be in awe.

You aren't a rep for BC on here? Then why do you not state it's personal opinion you base your experiences on? If I actively promoted the company I work for in forums I'd either be doing so as a rep or as a kiss-ass.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's the thread. Feel free to comment

*"Actually they are not the same etiocholan would indicate that they have switched over to the beta isomer. (etiocholan = 5b-androst, as opposed to 5a-androst in the original) It's just a little less anabolic"*

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/310705-bodyconscious-superdrol/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5877827&embedComment=5877827&embedDo=findComment#comment-5877827


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Ok so as a representative of the company you confirm you are selling steroids as supplements, the chemical structure has not been altered and is 100% Superdrol and therefore being sold illegally?


 No.

Stop being a douche.

Nothing is being sold illegally.

Pathetic.

People like you are why we can't have nice things.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> There are mixed opinions and you can read I assume? I believe that you ignoring the thread regarding the chemical structure rings volumes! Why don't you stop trying to wriggle away from it without taking ownership?
> 
> Surely you could challenge the chemical structure issue or investigate rather than acting like the bully you were suggested to be?
> 
> ...


 I did, I stated that others, and your, opinion state that the product is good to go.

I answered you know the chemical structures. Again, read the posts as opposed to being a total douche.

You're just "that guy" incapable of taking a knock, cause you can never be wrong huh?

You, yes you! Stated it has proven to be fake.

There is no wriggle room in that statement .

You're wrong.

You proved yourself wrong.

Yet still type away like you're in the right.

Pathetic and silly.

Use another company.

Stop trying to knock ours.

You suck and are the type of person who ruins things for others.

Good bye.

Do not PM me.again about anything.


----------



## Pabloliftbar (Sep 19, 2017)

Doesnt hunger goes away after few days/week? if u r running it all the time, because i heard someone was like cycling it to get hunger all the time. Btw anyone ran receptorchem mk677?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Pabloliftbar said:


> Doesnt hunger goes away after few days/week? if u r running it all the time, because i heard someone was like cycling it to get hunger all the time. Btw anyone ran receptorchem mk677?


 Been on mk677 during Jan to kill.off the appetite suppression created by Anadrol.

It brought up the appetite but I was too mentally weak to know when to stop eating.

So mk677 backfired for me.

Sleep? Nah, no change in quality for me


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Been on mk677 during Jan to kill.off the appetite suppression created by Anadrol.
> 
> It brought up the appetite but I was too mentally weak to know when to stop eating.
> 
> ...


 Savage appetite? What kind of dosage was that?

Might consider giving it a try come October bulk on low test high tren.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Pabloliftbar said:


> Doesnt hunger goes away after few days/week? if u r running it all the time, because i heard someone was like cycling it to get hunger all the time. Btw anyone ran receptorchem mk677?


 I used receptor chem, had to stop using though was eating to much and I am someone who is never full anyhow so it was not needed,all the other claims of what mk677 does I never noticed,whether they exist or I never gave it enouh time I don' know,but receptor chem is good


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Savage appetite? What kind of dosage was that?
> 
> Might consider giving it a try come October bulk on low test high tren.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Dose was 30mg on waking.

Savage appetite means:

2x weekly lunches at local ****** £7 unlimited pigout

2x weekly lunches at local 'staani £10 unlimited pigout

Normal family food, what current wife cooks, but double portions.

Mustabin 6,000+ cals ed

Soon as I saw abs go, and my oh-so manly, ever-so-handsome jawline get covered in blubber, I stopped the MK-677 and reduced the food down to my normal 2800cals.

It was fun, but it got outta control.

For the money, I wouldn't do it again. though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Devil did you end up getting any mk677?

If so how did you find it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Devil did you end up getting any mk677?
> 
> If so how did you find it


 This. I wanna try it on October bulk.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> @Devil did you end up getting any mk677?
> 
> If so how did you find it





AestheticManlet said:


> This. I wanna try it on October bulk.


 Yes mate. Eugh I'll tell you the brand when I'm home, but it was highly rated on here by pscarb and t muscle as a gtg.

edit - musclerage.

If I'm honest, better sleep quality, I feel it has helped with injuries (I cracked a rib lol, 4-6 weeks recovery but im training at 60% after 2:5 weeks)

Bloated for sure. Not as vascular even with tren.

Appetite up, nothing crazy but I do get hungry at night after ECA wears off.

all in all, cheap, does make a difference to id say sleep quality and feel good mentality. Hair and beard growth seems to be thicker and more quality. Nails growing super fast also.

Ive been using peps as well, so a lot of GH inducing stuff.

However, personally I'd say more suited to a bulk. I won't be purchasing another bottle for the summer but may do so this winter for the sleep, appetite + recovery lads.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Devil what dose are you running, 12.5mg and do they come in tabs that can be halved?

Ive been reading on it and really can't decide whether to try or not! Main reason would be sleep and recovery but the appetite thing worries me a bit. All I keep reading is how people wanna binge after taking them and appetite is something I've never struggled with no matter what compound I'm using. I've got myself to a decent bf% and although I'm gonna bulk in a couple of weeks I want to stay lean as poss

@ElChapo what's your opinion on mk677? Have you used yourself and if so did you benefit from it and in what way? any muscle building properties from it? Deeper better sleep would be my number one choice of benefits

What is it in comparison to say running 2-3iu gh 5 days a week?


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

Proven Peptides has done me well. Package got to me in a few days. Their lgd capsules worked very well, but sketched me out because it is dosed at 10mg.


----------

